# Attention Members



## Hick

*ATTENTION MEMBERS* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		Our "News Anchor", Fuitybud, will be useing *HxxP* rather than the usual _HTTP_ for posting links to news articles. I would like to thank Fuitybud for his aid in protecting our membership with this.

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				Here are some of the uses:

* To avoid passing the HTTP referer header which would reveal the referring web site to the target. (MP in this case)

* Making sure that a user doesn't accidentally click on a potentially harmful link, in applications that automatically recognize links in plain text.

* To bypass overzealous link spam protection in, for example blog comments.

* Avoiding automated web crawlers from following the links. While effective, legitimate web crawlers can be avoided through the use of a robots exclusion standard on the target web site. To avoid advancing the search engine rank of the target web site, nofollow attributes can be used instead.

*For a user to follow the links, it is usually necessary to manually copy-paste the link onto the web browser's address bar and replace the 'x'es with 't's.*


----------



## HippyInEngland

It is possible for anyone to post an article or any other link where the 'site' is actually LEO built, they list on a site like this one and they know all the hits the site gets are from people on this forum and they have your ISP, be careful out there people.


----------



## Pot Belly

That is why I _do not_ click on a link from this site (MP) to any another.  Always the chance for a "set up" website.


----------



## Dubbaman

HUH and here i had thought thats why if we were posting a link to an outside site we were just to leave off the HTTP and the www and just leave the rest so it could be copied and pasted into any browser and then linked to like in the funny videos thread. Either way im happy im safe


----------



## Hick

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> HUH and here i had thought thats why if we were posting a link to an outside site we were just to leave off the HTTP and the www and just leave the rest so it could be copied and pasted into any browser and then linked to like in the funny videos thread. Either way im happy im safe


Same same dubb'... *"IMHO"* _ALL_ the members would benefit from the safety, security.. "IF" we could get everyone to post their links in that manner.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hick, is it possible to filter live links out and auto replace with a non working link? a bit like how swear words are filtered out and **** is in its place, could something silmilar be done to web addresses?  taking the http or www and ****bla bla.com shows as a simple line of text and the user then c&p, it would stop innocent people who havnt read this or the site rules from posting live links and protect members without people even knowing.


----------



## Kupunakane

That's a good idea Hippy,
 How about it mods, can we do this ?
I am all in for our mutual protection

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Hick

I'll look into it hippy. I would "think" there is a processs/filter plugin for the vb boards, but don't recall ever running across one. And I have belonged to sites that would ban a member for posting a direct link.
  I'm glad to see some concern about it from 'some' members. In most cases, when this subject is brought up, it is met with opposition and negative replies. 
  When you think about it, it isn't a difficult nor time consuming process, to simply c/p an addy into a "new" browser window or tab.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Some people only know how to turn a comp on and thats where their comp knowledge ends lmao


----------



## Hick

You have to turn it on? ...


----------



## Hick

I did find an option to "disallow" auto parsing of links, but MarP(Administrative Options only)  will have to impliment it.


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba

what about links to a part of this forum ??? can we just post those or do we need to still keep out the http and the www stuff ??? I would assume that if it is for this site to this site it would be alright ....right ?

i do however think that is a good idea either way ....


----------



## Dubbaman

Id have to think that so long as the link was back to our site it wouldn't be a problem, I'm under the impression that this is for the links that go to other sites like you tube, MySpace. and other MJ sites ( like there really is any better ) or places that will track where and what sites you visit or have in the same browser window.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> You have to turn it on? ...


 How do you turn on a computer?? 

Why with promises of ram upgrades and proving to it that you have the biggest processor of course  :rofl:


----------



## headband

Hick said:
			
		

> but MarP(Administrative Options only)  will have to impliment it.


can he do it hick??????????


----------



## spLIFTED

leo can't set up a site where if you click from mp it'll log you. i mean it can log you but nothing there can be used against you unless you fill out any type of information on that certain site.

ex: Win free beans, fill this form, need address, name, DL #. wutever

there are too much public traffic that a simple click of a website is not enough as incriminating evidence.

by clicking, ip is normally log but hell if a google user that was researching for school clicks the same link, he's in it too.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I heard of a federal sting called  {candyman}  where perverts were looking at child-porn.  feds ran the site and arrested anyone who looked at the pics.  I didnt follow the prosecutions of those arrested but I do know for a fact it happened.  If LEO wants to bust you, they WILL bust you. I'd suggest you just dont give them a reason to want too, eh?? *:hubba:


----------



## robgor1031

thanksall


----------



## KGB30

I opologize Bro didn't mean to make that mistake just wanting to help. I did go back & fix the links.


----------



## lyfr

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Some people only know how to turn a comp on and thats where their comp knowledge ends lmao


 ^^thats me...thats why youve never seen me post a link:rofl:  and i think anything that makes us more secure is a good thing


----------



## Inhalethis

Everyone needs to keep their selves safe as well as all our friends here on the site. I love this site and would hate to see anyone get in any trouble. Just play it safe, unfortunately that is why there are rules, because the man can&#8216;t stay out of peoples business. You would think they would have more important things to do, like protect our families, and catching people who are killing people and leave all the pot smokers alone. How can a plant put here by GOD be illegal? I never did understand that.


----------



## TommyBres

Hick said:
			
		

> Same same dubb'... *"IMHO"* _ALL_ the members would benefit from the safety, security.. "IF" we could get everyone to post their links in that manner.


Well, I just saw this now but I've already been posting my links with hxxp just because I saw others doing it and I figured it was for a reason... I'll keep up the good habit.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

yep...i'll not post any links from outside this site ever again...i had no idea..thanks


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

the only thing I got out of all this is i'm way over my head, i posted links not really even realizing I was, I just realized how computer illiterate i really am lol, I'm going back to the infirmary, I sorta understand them problems, this parsing and urls ??? I thought only my grankids talk like this !!!, and i was going to wash her mouth out, seriously having fun


----------



## viper

just reading this today but this should have been the first thing that read on this site , hope i didnt compromise anything .


----------



## iamtd

Might be overkill but I use public proxies when accessing this site. Except when on my iPhone. :/ kinda pointless then really lol .


----------



## cubby

I believe you're gonna' get the door with out any hardware. Careful where that knob catches you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Lots of old faces in here


:ciao:  *Hick*   looks like ya have some work to do....Im sorry these tools get in...If I had a Hammer I would lay it down


----------



## 8planets8

Thank you Hicks people like you who are very smart and investagate our potenial problems is called a good man you look out for people like me who does not have the knowledge to help them selfs,so i comend you i had no idea the links were so unsafe,you just helped me in a good way.I just clicked on one link and it had nothing to do what it was soposed to contain,because of you i will be much more carefull. You to hippy thank you for watching my back.8


----------



## darklotus760

Hey All,
I would say that since we all are smokers and growers I would think that we would have some hackers on this site that chill and read the forums to help this site out. I know it takes some basic understanding of HTML formatting and some program writing as well as C++ that goes into setting up a website unless you use those sites that generate and set up a website for you which in IMHO have some remnants of the LEO being involved and setting an encrypted file within the codex to keep an eye on people who use those website generators to generate a website. I would think thought that couldn't we get some help from these hacker's that smoke and grow as well as use this site to help this sites administrators created an encryption program that scans for site's as mentioned above to help reroute sites from the Leo or from proxy's that show or have remnants of activity from the LEO? It is just a thought I figured I would throw out there but lol don't mind me though I just smokes some AK-47 and am on a good buzz.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

The original post is from many years ago and is not longer valid.


----------



## CannabisKidPot420

Inhalethis said:


> Everyone needs to keep their selves safe as well as all our friends here on the site. I love this site and would hate to see anyone get in any trouble. Just play it safe, unfortunately that is why there are rules, because the man can&#8216;t stay out of peoples business. You would think they would have more important things to do, like protect our families, and catching people who are killing people and leave all the pot smokers alone. How can a plant put here by GOD be illegal? I never did understand that.




Ain't that the gods honest truth brother I couldn't have said that any better about the man
Us pot smokers have enough problems and I totally agree with what each and everyone of you here!.


----------



## WeedHopper

More then welcome to join the community my friend,, but please no Spam.


----------



## WoodsRat

His last post on this thread was over a year ago, sheriff.


----------



## WeedHopper

Look right above my post and you will see a deleted post from expertcbd. Then again maybe you cant see it. Maybe just mods can see a post we deleted. It was spam.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Look right above my post and you will see a deleted post from expertcbd. Then again maybe you cant see it. Maybe just mods can see a post we deleted. It was spam.


That post is gone Boss


----------



## Cannagrammy

I saw the post when it first happened, but not anymore.


----------



## WoodsRat

Oops! Sorry, Sheriff. I should have known you're on top of things. I'm just here for the giggles.


----------



## WeedHopper

No problem Mam. I now know only mods can see deleted post,,which is probably a good thing cause i might accidentally delete one of Hippies post.


----------



## Hippie420

I wouldn't get too mad about it. I know you ate a lot of lead based paint chips as a child.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Hippie420 said:


> I wouldn't get too mad about it. I know you ate a lot of lead based paint chips as a child.


Im sure we ate and inhaled a lot worse than paint chips


----------



## ROSTERMAN

I don't know about anyone else, but man oh man I loved the wheat paste in pre-school






Really helped when I did not have any lunch


----------

